# How I join winXP Prof to Mac OS X Domain?



## adeleon1054 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a windows pc running xp that I would like to connect to mac domain.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

?? You'll have to be much more pacific in what it is you need to do.  Do you main that you need to put it in the same network as Macs, get it to file/print share with Macs, is the server a Mac, ect. Unfortunately, your question is just to vague for us to give any help.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I also didn't understand what you mean.
You can download Parallels Virtual machine, and then using Parallels Transporter (included in Parallels tools) transport your existing Windows configuration with all aps and preferences to a partition on your Mac. I hope I didn't misunderstand your intentions.


----------



## lisauk (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you mean you have a pc on a network and want to connect you mac so you can share files?



adeleon1054 said:


> I have a windows pc running xp that I would like to connect to mac domain.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

lisauk said:


> Do you mean you have a pc on a network and want to connect you mac so you can share files?


I don't know if we'll ever find out what' up:laugh:


----------

